# We have baby skunkers...



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Blossom had seven a week ago, moved nest sites in the night and sadly four died or were culled by her in the move. Three are still going strong today though, looking nice and fat. All black and whites. These were sired by Pepe, the skunk I went to Oxfordshire to collect last year from the RSPCA's Blackberry Farm.

Fingers crossed these three make it as Blossom lost of culled her whole litter last year.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

O no, bless her. hope these do well, fingers crossed for you and the babies! xx


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

every thing crossed for the ikkle babs bless them:2thumb:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

and heres some pictures taken last night


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

All fingers and toes crossed :flrt:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

loulou said:


> and heres some pictures taken last night


 Aww, they kinda remind me of badgers for some reason. Too cute :flrt:


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

They're lovely. I hope everything goes well with the remaining babies.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

I love love love the way they have stripes when they are born!! :flrt:


----------



## morwenna (Dec 24, 2006)

Good luck with the new babies.


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

congrats,,fingers crossed for u and i cant wait to see them when they r that bit bigger and not so much needed by mum,so i can come and see and hold the little stinkers,lol.:flrt::2thumb:


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

*hi lou and ray ,heres a pic i took of ur skunk George,i love this pic*

[images was mahooosive - please resize before adding]


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

i thought u would like to save this pic of George i caught his lovely cute face and glossy shiny coat. good luck with the babys.:2thumb:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey hey great news for you. Congrats.
Keep the pics coming.
Ian


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

congrats:flrt: they are gorgeous everything crossed for you


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

17 days old now, all boys.


----------



## morwenna (Dec 24, 2006)

They are gorgeous, well done.


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

lookin good :2thumb:


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

Awww :flrt: I love them at this stage when they're heads look too big for their bodies.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)




----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

That last pic is sooooo lovley:flrt::flrt:


----------



## exotic (Jul 18, 2009)

they are beautiful:2thumb:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

All i can say is WOW i never even knew you could actually keep these lil dudes as pets in the UK never mind breed them 

I would so love to know more about them as with all the right research i really would love to own one wow


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Aww, bless the little darlings! Is mum still doing a good job?

I should be getting my little boy in just over a week's time. Really excited! He's not that small anymore but it reminds me of his early pics. *sigh*

Are you keeping any of your lads or do you think 2 is enough for you? (I dont know how anyone manages to let their little ones go, hence why I'm not cut out for being granny.)


----------

